# "normales" Java Programm auf einen Server laufen lassen



## Titus123 (25. Apr 2011)

Hi Community,

ich hab eine Allgemeine Frage zur einer Serveranwendung.

Mein Hintergrund:

Ich hab ein Programm geschrieben, das aus dem Netz eine Datei runterlädt und dann eine Konsolenanwendung starte um diese Datei in ein anderes Format(XML) um zuwandeln. 
Mein Programm ließt dann wieder die erzeugte XML ein und  erzeugt für die später Verabeitung mehre neue XMLs, auf diese der Inhalt der runtergeladenen Datei auf geteilt wird.

So genung so meinen Hintergrund.
Kommen wir zu meinen eigentlichen Anliegen warum ich dieser Eintag hier schreibe.
Ich möchte nun dieses Programm auf einen Server laufen lassen. Ich möchte das ein Benutzer mittels eins Browsers die neu erzeugten XMLs sich ansehen kann.

Meine Idee ist jetzt ein Tomcat Server zu mieten und mittels Java Servlet das Programm laufen lassen.
Meine Frage ist nun ob mir jemand mit Tomcat bzw Servlet Erfahrung sagen kann, ob meine Idee überhaupt geht oder ob ich mir doch was anderes Überlegen sollte.

Mfg Titus123


----------



## Eldorado (25. Apr 2011)

Du kannst auch einfach die Dateien, die vom Java-Programm generiert werden, in einem bestimmten Ordner speichern und per PHP auf einer Website verfügbar machen. Vielleicht empfinde ich das als einfacher, da ich schon ein paar Websiten mit PHP, aber noch keine mit Servlets geschrieben habe. Das wäre nur der Weg, den ich persönlich nehmen würde.


----------



## Titus123 (25. Apr 2011)

Hi,

erstmal danke für die Antwort Eldorado.

Aber ich glaub ich habe  in meinem ersten Beitrag noch was vergessen hinzu  zuschreiben. 

Im Augeblick läuft mein Programm immer nur wenn der Benutzer sagt das es laufen soll. 
Auf dem Server soll es dann aber "automatisch" laufen, es soll also in bestimmten  Zeitabständen eine Datei aus dem Netz laden, verarbeiten und sich dann wieder bis zum nächsten "Zeitabschnitt" schlafen legen. 
Die Visualisierung der XML im Browser ist eigentlich nur eine nebensache und dient erstmal nur zur kontrolle ob die Daten richtig verarbeitet wurden.

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe dann würde das php-script die Dateine "nur" dynamisch laden bzw dem Benutzer anzeigen und mehr nicht machen. Oder versteh ich dich da falsche weil hab bis jetzt nicht wirklich was mit php gemacht.

MFg Titus123


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (25. Apr 2011)

Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten, u.a.

1.

```
while (true) {
  // do stuff
  Thread.sleep(10000);
}
```

2. Cronjob (oder ähnliches)


----------

